# Ich suche ein gutes Online MMO oderso wo man Bosse mit Freunden bekämpfen kann (nicht WoW)



## derniko29 (5. Januar 2015)

*Ich suche ein gutes Online MMO oderso wo man Bosse mit Freunden bekämpfen kann (nicht WoW)*

Genre egal


----------



## Taiwez (5. Januar 2015)

Das trifft ja quasi auf jedes MMO, sowie diverse andere Coop-Spiele zu. Was interessiert dich denn mehr, eher so etwas in Richtung WoW, oder könnten es vielleicht auch Shooter sein ?


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2015)

Wie viele Freunde hast du denn, und was verstehst du unter Bosse vermöbeln.
Also in sogenannten Inis, also kleine Instanzen kannst du mit 4-5 Man rein, je nach Spiel.
Aber die echten Bosse wo man auch mal bischen mehr braucht als nur blind draufhauen, das sind die Raids, und da geht es meist erst ab 10 Man los.
Da müsstest du also schon viele Freunde haben die da mitspielen, ansonsten müsstest du mit fremden Mitspielern aufstocken.

Und das gilt für so alle MMO Spiele.

Und wieso nicht WoW? Wegen dem Abo Modell, oder weil dir WoW generell nicht gefällt?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2015)

Und wäre vielleicht auch ein nicht MMO okay, sondern einfach "nur" ein Shooter oder Rollenspiel mit Coop-Modus`?


----------



## MichaelG (5. Januar 2015)

Da fällt mir ad hoc Borderlands 1/2 ein.


----------



## Vordack (5. Januar 2015)

derniko29 schrieb:


> Genre egal



Schön für dich.


----------



## Taiwez (5. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ad hoc Borderlands 1/2 ein.



Naja, im Gurnde hast du natürlich schon Recht, aber ich fand bei Borderlands immer, dass die Bosskämpfe eher simpel und kurz gehalten wurden, jedenfalls zur Relation des restlichen Spieles. Er will ja grade ein Bosskampforientiertes Spiel, oder? ala Kaliber WoW etc.


----------



## Matunus (15. Januar 2015)

Genre egal macht mich hier auch etwas stutzig. Was MMORPGs angeht, kann ich Guild Wars 2 dann empfehlen, wenn du nicht unbedingt an althergebrachten MMO-Mechaniken wie Trinity (Tank, Heiler, DD) und Item-Spirale festhalten möchtest. Dadurch, dass es in GW2 keine strikte Aufgabenteilung gibt, kann jeder die Klasse spielen, die ihm gefällt und ohne Item-Progression besteht auch kein Druck sein Gear immer auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen. Wer allerdings in erster Linie darin seine Motivation findet, wird mit GW2 keine große Freude haben. GW2 hat kein Abo-System, so dass du das Spiel, wenn du es einmal gekauft hast, beliebig spielen kannst.

Aion ist F2P und in erster Linie ein Standard-MMO. Das heisst Tanks, Heiler, DDs, regelmäßig neues Gear erfarmen. Was Aion wirklich besonders macht, ist der Charakter-Editor, der selbst nach über 5 Jahren noch Genre-Spitze ist. Kein Charakter in Aion gleicht dem anderen. Die geteilte Welt mit ihren fliegenden, gottähnlichen Helden unterscheidet sich zudem stark von allem, was man aus anderen Spielen kennt. Das Gegenstandsaufwertungssystem erfordert allerdings solide Nerven oder, wenn diese nicht vorhanden sind, solides Mobilar. Ich hab beim Sockeln und Verzaubern auch mal eine Tastatur geschrottet. Aion ist Free2play ohne dabei ins Pay2Win abzugleiten. Die Charaktergrafik ist schön, die Umgebungsgrafik ist ... im historischen Kontext zu sehen...

Tera ist sexy und actionreich und hat sehr gute Grafik bei niedrigen System-Anforderungen. Allerdings krankt es ein wenig beim Quest-Design. Manchen mögen die weiblichen Charaktere etwas zu freizügig gekleidet sein - die Outfits erinnern in jedem Fall mehr an Dessous als an Rüstungen. Ähnlich wie Aion ist das Spiel F2P ohne echten Kaufzwang.

Star Wars: The Old Republic begeistert in erster Linie durch seine Geschichte und ist für Star Wars - Fans einen Blick wert. Wer Free2Play spielt, ist in seinen Möglichkeiten aber stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Januar 2015)

Matunus schrieb:


> Star Wars: The Old Republic begeistert in erster Linie durch seine Geschichte und ist für Star Wars - Fans einen Blick wert.



Eigentlich sogar ein Pflichtprogramm.



> Wer Free2Play spielt, ist in seinen Möglichkeiten aber stark eingeschränkt.



Das hab ich gerade am eigenen Leib erfahren.


----------



## Matunus (16. Januar 2015)

Ja, im Grunde könnte man den F2P-Modus von SWTOR als eine Art erweiterte Demo betrachten. Anders als in anderen Spielen, wie in etwa Aion gibt es in SWTOR leider auch keine Möglichkeit, sich die Vorteile eines Abonennenten zu erspielen bzw. für Spielgeld zu kaufen. Im Grunde ist es ein verstecktes Abo-System. Schlecht finde ich das Spiel aber trotzdem nicht, das Durchspielen der Kampagne lohnt auf jeden Fall. Für mich war danach allerdings etwas der Saft raus, der Endcontent kann meines Erachtens nicht mit der Kampagne mithalten. Es ist meiner Meinung nach also ein Spiel, das man "ausspielen" kann - aber bis dahin ein sehr gutes, ganz im Stile der Singleplayer-Rollenspiele von Bioware.


----------



## Taiwez (16. Januar 2015)

Ich habe SWTOR allein schon deshalb gespielt, weil ich damals KOTOR 1 und 2 sehr gerne gespielt habe.

Habe aber im Nachhinein dann doch einige Euros in das Spiel investiert, das war es mir wert. Wer sich wirklich mit dem Titel auseinandersetzen will, sollte wirklich überlegen, ob er nicht doch Geld dafür ausgeben möchte. In meinen Augen lohnt sich das aber schon. Für ein MMO kommt hier trotz allem ein dichtes Star-Wars Feeling auf und es gibt gut vertonte Dialoge, wie man es von Bioware gewöhnt ist.

Sollte man mal gespielt haben.


----------



## Batze (16. Januar 2015)

Bei SWToR sollte man auf jeden Fall ein Abo abschließen, ohne ist das Spiel nicht zu empfehlen. Die Einschränkungen sind einfach zu Groß und der Shop dann viel zu teuer.


----------



## iPol0nski (7. Februar 2015)

Also ich kann Gw2 nur empfehlen! Man solle sich am Anfang nur nicht zu sehr auf alles Konzentrieren, denn das Game ist so umfangreich das man mal locker 6-12 Monate gespielt haben muss um wirklich viel gesehen zu haben. Auf der anderen Seite heißt das aber auch das man quasi ewig spielspaß hat....und ganz wichtig man bezahlt nur EIN mal 20€ was für so ein Game nun wirklich nicht viel ist!!! Alles was man an Rüstungen usw. braucht kann man ingame erfarmen bzw. nur Ingame!!!Als Casher hat man somit höchstens einen geringen zeitlichen Vorteil! 
Am besten ist es wenn man mit einem erfahrenen Gw2 Spieler zusammen Zockt, denn am Anfang gibts ne Menge zu erklären


----------



## Monalye (7. Februar 2015)

Mir fällt da auf die Schnelle sofort Herr der Ringe online ein, dort gibt es auch regelmäßige Feste wie in Wow und die Community ist auch gar nicht so klein.


----------



## Villynerk (17. Mai 2018)

Kann  Matunus zustimmen & AioN empfehlen. Spiele  es seit F2P (2013) und ich mag es immernoch sehr. Klar hat man seine Phasen wo man auch Monatelang nicht spielt, wie in vielen anderen Games auch, aber dann kommt ein neues großes Update von Gameforge & Aion macht wieder Spaß. Ich selbst spiele es Hauptsächlich wegen PvE, den Charakterdetails und den vielen Skins. Man hat eine große Klassenauswahl und das Leveln ist Kinderleicht. Es mag zwar auch viel Kritik diesbezüglich geben aber man sagt ja 'Geschmäcker sind verschieden'. AioN ist gut wie es ist 

LG Villy


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2018)

Villynerk schrieb:


> Kann  Matunus zustimmen & AioN empfehlen.


Der Thread ist über 3 Jahre alt.


----------

